# Some rescue updates (before/after pictures)



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

I posted about these guys a few weeks ago... 

This is ******, he was found after being attacked by other birds (presumably). Here are his before pictures:



















And here he is now! All of the bald spots grew in white.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

We also had two hatchlings that needed handraising. One just didn't thrive and despite a lot of loving care from his foster mom and our vet, he didn't make it. His brother Murphy is alive and well however and once Murphy was weaned, we introduced him to Cutie, another handraised orphan.

Here is Murphy before... 











And here he is now, with Cutie:










And alone:










Looking a bit ratty, but well on his way to being handsome!


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

always nice to stories like this, keep up the good work.

very cute pigeons!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing, they sure are cute and looking much better!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Great job you have done with these two birds.

They look wonderful.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

****** and Murphy are two very lucky pigeons to have you as a mom. Thank goodness for people like you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it would be a good idea to treat Murphy for canker. He just has that canker bird look about him. Canker can take different forms ...the yellow crusty stuff most look for and the kind that is internal and impossible to see.Once outside of the body, the parasite tha causes canker, dies quickly and can be difficult to identify by a vet.
It would be good to treat them all and treating them won't hurt them at all.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi insomniac, 


I agree with Charis on her observation there.


Murphy might have a form of Canker which is sub-lethal, but enough to mess some things up with his system.

Once done treating for that, I'd say also, to provide particularly nutritious Seeds and suppliments for him to catch up.


You can get the Trader Joe's Aerosol Olive Oil, and lightly mist his Bowl of Seeds, then stirr in some powdered Purple Dulce or other palatable Sea Weed Powder...a little B Vitamine complex or Brewer's Yeast, and whatever else.

Adding also maybe some extra Sunflower Seed 'Hearts', White Safflower Seeds, and Flax Seeds even.


There's definitely some malnutrition going on there, and treating for Canker would be a good place to begin, then onto upping his Nutrition from there.


Beautiful youngsters!

Such lovely little faces.


Best wishes!


Phil
Lv


----------

